

Israel uses Facebook to catch 1,000 draft dodgers - MarinaMartin
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/11/22/AR2010112203957.html?tid=nn_twitter

======
MarinaMartin
I really expected this article to be about photos of these draft dodgers
drinking booze, making out with a guy, etc. But updating your Facebook profile
on the Sabbath? That's hardcore attention to detail, Israel.

~~~
cycojesus
They were exempted from serving in the military on the basis that they're
"religiously observant". That excludes using a computer on sabbath and eating
in non-kosher restaurants. Lie exposed → Exemption revoked.

------
iwr
This may sound harsh, but an army of slaves (i.e. conscripts) is incompatible
with a free country. If the citizens can't be mustered to volunteer in its
defense, the current state as a social organization becomes obsolete.

Granted, there are many Israelis who would indeed volunteer and militarily,
they are not in danger.

~~~
johnnygood
I'm not trying to be harsh on your concept, but if one takes it a little
further: "If the citizens can't be mustered to volunteer their taxes. . ."

One of the ideas behind government is that certain situations are prisoner's
dilemmas and that a central authority can make sure that the situation comes
out equally for all. Rather than having people volunteer taxes, we write laws
forcing people to pay them so that some person doesn't get to skip taxes yet
get the benefit of the taxes being volunteered by others. Likewise, Israel is
compelling their citizens to do military service. Heck, if you're an American
male, you were compelled to register for the draft from 18-26 years of age and
notify them if you moved residences - under the premise that such registration
would make a future draft more equitable.

I'm somewhat just playing devil's advocate here since I tend to think that
putting one's life in jeopardy is different from being compelled toward other
ends. Would you object as strongly if you were compelled to serve the
military, but could choose a non-life-endangering position? Say, IT support?
What if the United States compelled people to do Americorps for a year or two
after graduation? Does that qualify as slavery?

I guess I'm curious whether your objection is a more libertarian "any time the
government compels its citizens, it's a form of slavery" or a life-ethic "when
the government forces its citizens against their will to put their life in
jeopardy, it's wrong."

~~~
iwr
If the citizens can't be mustered to pay taxes, then that too is a
condemnation of the state. Note that countries with high levels of corruption
also tend to have high tax evasion among the tax base.

------
scrrr
Next thing you know they'll post their position to Facebook by accident and
opponents will shoot rockets at them.

------
mhd
Couldn't she have hired some gentile to do the typing? Other than the "light a
fire" thingy, I can't imagine Facebook being against any "work on the Sabbath"
law. I'd actually propose that any minute spent on Facebook counts as some
kind of indulgence for the purpose of work (Yes, I know, I'm mixing religions
all willy-nilly now).

~~~
tkahn6
Actually that "light a fire thingy" applies to electronics. And for multiple
reasons I highly doubt she hired a gentile to update her Facebook status (who
would be reading it?).

~~~
mhd
I know that it applies, so I just wondered (tongue in cheek) whether hiring a
shabbos goy for Facebook updates would be, well, kosher.

~~~
tkahn6
That's a good question. I have 'orthodox' friends that have timers on their
TVs to come on during Shabbat. I don't keep shabbat but that would seem to
defeat the purpose IMO.

